# Increase previous FV-1s volume/output level?



## TeleCrunch (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm glad to see the new FV-1 based boards/circuit versions have increased output level for both straight signal and effect, but is there was a way to modify the previous versions to increase the volume/output levels?

Thanks,
TeleCrunch


----------



## zgrav (Feb 13, 2019)

the notes for the 2010 model say that the new design has an improved noise floor and less volume drop in the middle position of the wet/dry pot.  That is not the same thing as higher output for each one, just less drop in signal when they are mixed.  It looks like the value of the MIX pot went from 100K in the old build to 10K in the new build, so you could switch that part value in an older build.  I haven't looked at the docs to see what else changed in the audio path, but most of the changes were in the switching parts.


----------



## Robert (Feb 13, 2019)

The mix circuit is completely different in the new version, I don't think a 10K mix pot would work as good in the older version.

Increasing the feedback resistor in the last opamp stage (R11 / 22K in the V1 Arachnid, for example) would bump up the output volume.


----------



## zgrav (Feb 13, 2019)

I guess that will prompt me to take a closer look at the two circuit diagrams.  : ^ )


----------



## zgrav (Feb 13, 2019)

that is an interesting change in the mix circuit from the prior version.


----------



## Robert (Feb 13, 2019)

I can't take credit for that one...  That portion of the circuit was "borrowed" from a schematic posted by David Rolo.  

It's a little more complex than the previous version, but it reduces the amount of volume drop in the middle of the Mix control rotation.


----------



## GeGhostRider (Feb 13, 2019)

Hi,
the old version of Topanga reverb can't reach unity ( at least in my build).would the feedback resistor increase do the trick?


----------



## TeleCrunch (Feb 13, 2019)

Thanks. I'll try the last op amp resistor change on a couple of builds that I would like to increase the output on and report; including the non FV-1  Spirit Box/Ghost Echo which also doesn't get loud enough for me.


----------

